# Uni Carbon Headset Spacers



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

OK - here is an odd question. I am trying to track down anyone who makes a "unidirectional" carbon headset spacer, as opposed to the woven finish most people have. 

I have heard that the uni finish spacers come with easton forks - true? Anyone know where I can get a 20mm spacer from them?


----------

